# Back To 5.7.893?



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I did the update successfully. Brickrd, restored old. 886 system. Is there a way to get back to 5.7.893. The first method i used does not work anymore. Thanks


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

You have to update to each leak now. 5.5.893 > 5.6 > 5.7


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks man, i'll give it a shot


----------



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> I did the update successfully. Brickrd, restored old. 886 system. Is there a way to get back to 5.7.893. The first method i used does not work anymore. Thanks


I am searching around to see if anyone has created a CWM update from 5.5.893 to 5.6.893...the reason is that my radio is now the one from 5.6.893 & 5.7.893, and the current packages in the easy update thread will not work. In order to get back to stock 5.7.893, you'll need to find a way to update your system files to 5.6.893, assuming you have the newer radio. Of course, the other option would be to install Shifter or Purity.


----------

